
Ask HN: What is good book about math in machine learning? - stevavoliajvar
Currently I&#x27;m following Andrew Ng coruse on coursera. What would be a good book around math in machine learning ?
======
webdva
_Mathematics for Machine Learning_ by Marc Peter Deisenroth, A Aldo Faisal,
and Cheng Soon Ong.

[https://mml-book.com/](https://mml-book.com/)

~~~
stevavoliajvar
thanks, i think I'll read this one first, it seems more approachable

------
sova
Really enjoyed Christopher Bishop's book Pattern Recognition and Machine
Learning.

~~~
stevavoliajvar
thanks for recommendation, this looks really advanced

